# SS 29.12.18 - Myaskovsky #27



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Nikolai Myaskovsky **(1881 - 1950)*

Symphony No. 27 in C minor, Op. 85
1. Adagio. Allegro molto agitato
2. Adagio
3. Presto ma non troppo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and it's the final Saturday Symphony of 2018. Up this weekend is Russian composer Nikolai Myaskovsky's 27th Symphony. I haven't spent an enormous amount of time with Myaskovsky. I've heard all his symphonies once and a few more than once so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again.

I'll post a YouTube clip for those without a recording (I think there's only 2 or 3 recordings out there). This is also the one I will be listening to from my boxset of his symphonies.




Evgeny Svetlanov/Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Svetlanov here as well. And a happy new year to all!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been meaning to listen to this symphony for a long time, and now have a great excuse for spinning it up! Svetlanov here too, because I have it.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> Svetlanov here as well. And a happy new year to all!


Yep,this one with spotify


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some background that might be interesting: This is Myaskovsky’s last symphony, written in 1949 at age 68. The year before he had been condemned under the second Zhdanov decree along with Shostakovich, Prokofiev, and other composers, for being an “anti-democratic formalist.” He refused to apologize and was not rehabilitated until after his death from cancer in 1950.

Here’s a short blurb on the 27th that I found on the Internet, written by Rob Barnett: “The Symphony No. 27 is better known and has been recorded several times over the years. Svetlanov brings out the autumnal, meditative and melancholic colouration of the first movement with its remarkably Finzian gravity. Towards the end of the movement another signature 'charge' topped off with a stomping dance 'tail' is excitingly done. The central adagio demonstrates Myaskovsky's art of placing and shaping woodwind solos with the after-tone of sadness and lustrous grace.”


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Literally just listened to this yesterday. I love the symphony and will happily listen again. Absolutely beautiful first movement, subtle and warm second movement and a lively third. Myaskovsky's melodic and pensive themes certainly engages listeners.

Same Svetlanov recording with USSR Academic with a different cover.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Svetlanov here as well. And a happy new year to all!


I shall follow others with this version via Spotify
Have previously enjoyed what Miaskovsky I have heard


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

D Smith said:


> Svetlanov here as well. And a happy new year to all!


Im on this one too. I like some of Myaskovsky's symphonies, this being one of the best. Where's Jim P? Id have thought he'd be all over this one.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Svetlanov for me as well, apologies for being predictable...... I do have Polyansky's recording on Chandos as well, though.

A fine work, written when the composer knew his days were numbered, but not as bleak as one might expect.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This symphony is new to me, so I listened a couple of times.

Great first movement, almost like a concerto for woodwinds. Solo passages, duets, and so on are prominent throughout. The movement starts slowly and then speeds up. The main theme reminds me of the big theme from the first movement of Prokofiev’s 6th, written three years earlier. The main subsidiary theme is quite beautiful, again presented first in the winds. The development plays off the themes against each other and adds some more oblique references to Prokofiev’s 6th. After an extended and peaceful meditation on the 2nd theme, the first theme returns with increased energy and the movement ends with a bang.

I’m thinking that the Prokofiev references are no accident; they may be a sort of commiseration. Both Myaskovsky and Prokofiev were humiliated and condemned at the same Composers Union meetings, and the main focus of the attacks on Prokofiev was – you guessed it – his 6th Symphony.

The Adagio leads off with a somber and extended brass chorus, very Wagnerian in effect. The brasses, still playing softly, drop out and are replaced by the strings, sounding almost like a chorus of human voices. Then it’s the turn (naturally) of the woodwinds, with several nice solo passages. The middle part of the movement grows more agitated and louder before fading back into a reprise of the opening part, with everything handled quite differently and becoming rather grandiose before ending peacefully.

The finale opens as a fleet and scampering triple-time scherzo, very much in the Mendelssohnian mold. A slower theme, reminiscent of the main theme from the first movement, is soon superimposed. Then there appears an unrelated marchlike section in common time. The triple-time music returns and builds to a brief climax, after which the march returns and is treated more extensively. Then the two sections alternate more rapidly, even colliding, leading up to an energetic and positive ending.,

I think this is a fine symphony, likely with a lot of appeal for more conservative listeners. It has great tunes, interesting orchestration, real passion, lots of good solos, and it’s both positive in mood and less astringent than most Shostakovich or Prokofiev symphonies. Why isn’t it in the permanent repertoire in the West?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

KenOC said:


> This symphony is new to me, so I listened a couple of times.
> 
> Great first movement, almost like a concerto for woodwinds. Solo passages, duets, and so on are prominent throughout. The movement starts slowly and then speeds up. The main theme reminds me of the big theme from the first movement of Prokofiev's 6th, written three years earlier. The main subsidiary theme is quite beautiful, again presented first in the winds. The development plays off the themes against each other and adds some more oblique references to Prokofiev's 6th. After an extended and peaceful meditation on the 2nd theme, the first theme returns with increased energy and the movement ends with a bang.
> 
> ...


Nice summary Ken and agree this is a generally upbeat symphony from a composer who may well be poorly known by many.
Another TC member Jim Prideaux pointed me towards Miaskovsky some time ago. What I have so far listened to has been enjoyable and like this symphony generally approachable stuff. 
The Svetlanov set seems an excellent choice overall


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Merl said:


> Im on this one too. I like some of Myaskovsky's symphonies, this being one of the best. Where's Jim P? Id have thought he'd be all over this one.


Just returned home and discovered this thread....I will be 'all over it' tomorrow!


----------

